
World Master List of Resources on How to Dismantle Systemic Racism - cookingoils
http://pfw.guide/
======
kthejoker2
Someone didn't get the memo

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23500093](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23500093)

